# Quick question about Maxi Muscle Pro Gain



## tomf (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,

I've been using Maxi Muscle Pro Gain for about 5 weeks now, it says to add 2 scoops to 500ml of water, but mixed with water it tastes horrible. So....I've been using 500ml of milk instead.....is this ok? Do i not need as much milk?

It doesn't say anything on the tub that helps.

Thank you,

Tom


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I always use milk for all shakes its fine

As I said in your other thread though stop buying that crap and save a ton of cash use one of the advertisers on here less than half the price but you get twice as much!!!!


----------



## tomf (Apr 13, 2013)

Which ones would you suggest?

I've seen a lot of good things about Pro Gain in Mens Health and on other sites. I'm not saying you're wrong, just saying what i've seen.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Maxi muscle is "weigh" overpriced (Did you see what I did there?).

I use Myprotein.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

tomf said:


> Which ones would you suggest?
> 
> I've seen a lot of good things about Pro Gain in Mens Health and on other sites. I'm not saying you're wrong, just saying what i've seen.


Don't believe any sh1te you read in Men's Health mate.


----------



## hoaxey (Jan 7, 2013)

hmm with milk? the whole point of a protein shake, so that your system can absorb it quickly if you add water to it - fast digestion, your muscles can start repairing themselves, however if u add milk then it just takes longer to absorb - cant recover in fastest possible time. Although if you are having protein shake with milk BEFORE bed, its fine, as you are sleeping 7-8 hours, and you wont be eating anything for that long period of time.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

tomf said:


> Which ones would you suggest?
> 
> I've seen a lot of good things about Pro Gain in Mens Health and on other sites. I'm not saying you're wrong, just saying what i've seen.


use maxiRAW instead its the same company, same stuff just different packing and different marketing

you have been drawn into the mega amount of maximuscle marketing, your not the first and wont be the last


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Why waste money on this non-sense. Just buy from a bulk supplier.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

tomf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using Maxi Muscle Pro Gain for about 5 weeks now, it says to add 2 scoops to 500ml of water, but mixed with water it tastes horrible. So....I've been using 500ml of milk instead.....is this ok? Do i not need as much milk?
> 
> ...


You have no idea how much money you have wasted on Maximuscle and Mens' Advertismen..... errr, "Health" do you?


----------



## tomf (Apr 13, 2013)

haha i'm sensing you're all right lol you know what it's like when you're a noob at something though! It's easy to get sucked in by the big names etc......

so i tried it with water and it tastes fine, that puts that to bed, but seriously, what brands do people recommend for weight gain then?

I see a couple of the above and will check them out - maybe this thread can help other newbies like myself.

(I'm a bit gutted because a tub of pro gain just came from amazon this morning - £30 - 2kg tub.....


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

£30 for 2 kg aint too bad.

I generally wait for buy one get one half price on the 2.5 kg bags of impact whey at myprotein.

Works out at about £9 a kg.

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/impact-whey-protein/10530943.html


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I use musclefoods stuff: http://www.musclefood.com/supplements/mass-gainers/mass-gain-formula.html

5kg currently on offer @ £40


----------



## tomf (Apr 13, 2013)

I've just got a tub of 'the protein works - total mass matrix' - 2kg tub for £28 - its been really good actually, i think a bit better than the maxi muscle pro gain and gives me less wind! Just a bit bitty but its ok.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i am using the one from bodybuilding warehouse performance mass 5kg for £34.99, packs in about 500kcal with 2 scoops, and low in sugars

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-performance-mass-5kg


----------

